# Cheap English classes in Melbourne - Get a job!



## grinmelb (Jul 7, 2015)

****WE NOW HAVE A MEETUP GROUP!! English classes for working holiday makers and backpackers****
//Please join us 

Hi everyone,

We have cheap English classes in Melbourne, for backpackers and working holidayers.

If you want to get a job, or go to a farm, but you are worried about your English level, come and practice with us. You will learn speaking, listening, pronunciation and reading.

The classes are from 2pm to 4pm, Monday to Friday, at Level 4/20 Queen Street, Melbourne (near the corner of flinders street).

Here's our FB page:
facebook[dot]com/grinmelb

Come anytime, one day per week or five days - you choose.

See you in class!


----------

